# UK Spring Fair Rally Newark



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder if you want to camp with us at Newark and get the £5 discount you have to *pre book* with Event Developments before *31st January 2011* and don't forget to tell them you are with *MOTORHOMEFACTS *

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only *4 WEEKS* left now to get the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend at Newark if you do not book before *31st January 2011* it will be £40 for the weekend.

Also we have a following meet at Mablethorpe if any of you would like to join us there Monday to Friday see the listing

Mablethorpe Meet

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 3 WEEKS* left now to get Newark at the price of £35 for the weekend folks after that it will be the full price of £40.

We do seem to have quite a few on the rally list showing un confirmed so who's booked and who hasn't yet :?:

Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

LadyJ said:


> We do seem to have quite a few on the rally list showing un confirmed so who's booked and who hasn't yet :?:
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

I'm on the list as unconfirmed and just found out this week I cannot make Newark due to work committments  . So I can be taken off the Newark list please.

Also, same work committments mean I cannot get to Ken's Spain Meet in Denia in April  .
I PM'd Ken at the weekend to let him know - on the bright side this will open up a space for someone on his 'waiting list'.

How do I need to get my name removed from the Spain Meet list of attendees?

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Morag

I will take you off both lists sorry you can't make either  


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Just thought I'd remind you all before you start on the New Year Celebrations and forget everything for the next few weeks :lol: :lol:

The price for this show is *£35* for the weekend for Motorhomefacts members, if booked *before 31st January 2011* after that it is *£40 *for the weekend.

So if you are thinking of going and want the reduced rate you should book-up as soon as you can.

Booking instructions are in the Rally listing here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=301


----------



## LadyJ

Only *4 WEEKS* left now to book at the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend after *MONDAY 31ST JANUARY *2011 it will be £40.

We also have a follow on meet at Golden Sands Mablethorpe from the Monday to Friday if anyone is interested

Golden Sands Meet

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 3 weeks left now to book at the cheaper price for this show.





Jacqui


----------



## LadyJ

I see we now have 25 on the rally listy have you all booked :?: you only have 20 days left now to book at the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend after 31st January it will be £40.

If you have booked can you please confirm yourselves on the rally list, if you can not confirm yourself please post on here and I will do it for you. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Toddles

Hi Jacquie - just to let you know that we have now booked for this Rally

Thanks

Cally


----------



## The-Cookies

booked and confirmed


thanks 

John


----------



## LadyJ

The-Cookies said:


> booked and confirmed
> 
> thanks
> 
> John


Thanks John

Look forward to meeting you there.

Anymore un confirmed now booked??? anymore folks joining us at Newark????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 14 days left now for the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend and still quite a few unconfimed on me rally listy :roll: 

Anymore coming and more now booked :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

The rally list is showing 27 places taken out of the 60 available. But only around a half confirmed. More confirmed attendees would be great, please. 

Just a reminder... in order to save £5, and pay only £35 for the weekend, places must be booked by 31st January 2011. That's less than a fortnight away. 

Don't delay, book it today!! 

There... you've heard it in sterio!! :wink: :lol: 


UncleNorm


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite a few showing unconfirmed they being

lucy2
motorhomer2
twoofakind
Jezport
theorch
smurfinguk
drfcchris
suedew
jedi
anneandgeorge
alandsue
olly_sam

Come on folks be quick and get booking at the cheaper price of £35 after 31st January it will be £40

Only *7 days left now for the cheaper price*

Jacquie


----------



## jedi

Booked today. See you all there.

Jed


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Still quite a few showing unconfirmed they being
> 
> lucy2
> motorhomer2
> twoofakind
> Jezport
> theorch
> smurfinguk
> drfcchris
> suedew
> jedi
> anneandgeorge
> alandsue
> olly_sam
> 
> Come on folks be quick and get booking at the cheaper price of £35 after 31st January it will be £40
> 
> Only *7 days left now for the cheaper price*
> 
> Jacquie


 Booked & confirmed


----------



## suedew

Oops was on my 'to do' list for today  
Had so much fun cleaning out the kitchen cupboards it slipped my
mind :lol: 
will sort out tomorrow, thanks for the reminder.
Sue


----------



## suedew

Hi Jacquie, can you confirmus for the rally please?
Have booked today. Have lost the confirmation email  
Looking forward to seeing everyone.
Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

suedew said:


> Hi Jacquie, can you confirmus for the rally please?
> Have booked today. Have lost the confirmation email
> Looking forward to seeing everyone.
> Sue


I'll confirm for you, Sue! xx

For those yet to confirm....

.... And to borrow Jackie's words...

Come on folks be quick and get booking at the cheaper price of £35 after 31st January it will be £40

Only 6 days left now for the cheaper price

:roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite a few showing unconfirmed they being

motorhomer2
twoofakind
Jezport
theorch
smurfinguk
drfcchris
anneandgeorge
alandsue
olly_sam 
camoyboy

Come on get a move on folks

If you have booked please let us know and either I or UncleNorm will confirm you on the rally list if you can not confirm yourselves


Jac


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Jacquie,

Booked and confirmed today. We needed to get something sorted after having to cancel going on the Spanish meet. I doubt the weather will be the same, but the MHF crowd will more than make up for it.

Looking forward to seeing you all again,

Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ

camoyboy said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Booked and confirmed today. We needed to get something sorted after having to cancel going on the Spanish meet. I doubt the weather will be the same, but the MHF crowd will more than make up for it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again,
> 
> Colin and Sara


Jolly good Colin look forward to seeing you at Newark 

Now that just leaves 9 showing un confirmed they being

twoofakind
motorhomer2
Jezport
anneandgeorge
alandsue
theorch
smurfinguk
drfcchris
olly_sam

Only*5 days left now for the cheaper price of £35*

Jacquie


----------



## tony645

Just booked with warners for the rally, will be our first one so be kind.


----------



## LadyJ

tony645 said:


> Just booked with warners for the rally, will be our first one so be kind.


Hi Tony

I hope you didn't book with Warners :roll: because its Event Development Show :lol:

Ive confirmed you on the rally list now look forward to meeting you there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few un confirmed on me rally listy can these folks please let me know if they have now booked. Thanks

twoofakind
motorhomer2
Jezport
anneandgeorge
theorch
smurfinguk
olly_sam

* Only 3 days left now for the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend after Monday it will be £40*

Jacquie


----------



## tony645

Well whoever it was that answered the phone took my money :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few un confirmed on me rally listy can these folks please let me know if they have now booked. Thanks

twoofakind
motorhomer2
Jezport
theorch
smurfinguk
olly_sam
scottie

*Only 2 days left now for the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend after Monday it will be £40*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

* TOMORROW Monday 31st is the last day for booking at the cheaper rate of £35 for Newark Show*

If you haven't booked before 5pm then it will be £40

Pre Booking will close on 11th March 2011

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

I have booked, so please confirm me.


----------



## UncleNorm

Jezport confirmed thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


From to day it is now £40 for the weekend we still have plenty of room for a few more to join us at Newark and booking does not close till the 11th March 2011.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few folks un confirmed on the rally listy they being

twoofakind
motorhomer2
theorch
smurfinguk
meurig
JimM

If they would be so kind as to let me know when they booked it would be much appreciated. Ta

If you have changed your minds and are not coming could you also please let me know so I can delete you from the rally list. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## tony645

I see we`re outnumbered 2to1 by the other group, does this mean we have to form a circle with the vans?


----------



## LadyJ

tony645 said:


> I see we`re outnumbered 2to1 by the other group, does this mean we have to form a circle with the vans?


Oh I wouldn't bother about that other lot Tony we have the quality not the quantity :wink:

Now do we have any more quality folks wishing to join us at Newark if would you be so kind as to add yourselves to the rally list and get booking with Event Developments a.s.a.p.

Jacquie


----------



## jacknjill

*uk spring fair Newark*

Hi all,
is the newark show usualy well attended and are there 
many stalls etc ?
thanks
Peter.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: uk spring fair Newark*



jacknjill said:


> Hi all,
> is the newark show usualy well attended and are there
> many stalls etc ?
> thanks
> Peter.


Hi Peter

Newark is not a massive show but there is plenty to see there some stalls inside and some out side and evening entertainment. If you are coming for the weekend please add yourself to the rally list and book a.s.a.p with Event Developments.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed they being

twoofakind
motorhomer2
theorch
smurfinguk
meurig
JimM


Have any of you now booked please???



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Newark and could the un confirmed on me listy please let me know when they have booked or if your not coming please let me know so I can take you of the list.

motorhomer2
twoofakind
theorch
smurfinguk



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You now have just under 3 weeks to book for Newark folks booking closes on 11th March 2011

Please could the un confirmed on me listy let me know if they are booking or not if its not too much trouble. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have 9 days now to book for Newark folks if you don't count the weekend.

If any more of you are thinking of joining us at Newark please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and booking with Event Developments.

Could the 4 unconfirmed on me list please let me now if they are coming or not Ta

twoofakind
motorhomer2
theorch
smurfinguk
dav916sp


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 7 DAYS* left now to book for Newark folks and it would be appreciated if all the unconfirmed on the rally list would let me know if they are attending this show or not. Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have to *Next Friday 11th March* to book for Newark

Still showing unconfirmed on the rally list are

motorhomer2
twoofakind
theorch
dav916sp
DGS2009

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 2 Days left now * to book for Newark

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Today is Thursday, 10th March and tomorrow is the closing date for booking for this show...

_*Booking Close Date: 11/03/2011 *_
Still 5 unconfirmed...

motorhomer2 
twoofakind 
theorch 
dav916sp 
DGS2009

LadyJ has been doing a count-down over the last few days, I thought I'd have a go!!

*TWO weeks to the show, see you all there! * :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

As far as I know pre booking for Newark has now Closed but am just waiting confirmation from Event before closing the rally list.

Two members that have pre booked cannot now make it so their tickets are up for grabs, please contact either jedi or AlanandJean direct if you are interested. Could you please let me know if you have either of them so I can add you to the rally list. Thanks.

Could the following folks please let me now if they have booked or not

twoofakind
theorch
dav916sp


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just heard back from Event they are still taking bookings up to next *Monday 21st March* so if any more of you wish to join us at Newark get yourselves on the rally list and book direct with Event Developments

Can the 2 unconfirmed please answer my pms as to whether or not they are coming and if they have booked. Thanks

theorch
dav916sp

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well tomorrow Monday 21st March is the last day to book for Newark so if your coming get booking in the morning and add yourselfe to the rally list.

The weekend entertainment is

Pre-booked Weekend Camping at the Spring Fair is just £40 per pitch (or £50 if not pre-booked) for 2 adults, including 2 nights of fantastic free entertainment within the luxurious setting of the on-site ‘Cedric Ford Pavilion’. The headline act is the top Elvis tribute in Europe, Rob Kingsley, supported by stage hypnotist Adam Night, comedy impressionist Drew Cameron, soul music from Roy Carter, plus broadcaster John Hollis and much more.

150 stalls to browse with all manner of things you didn't know you needed :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*LAST DAY FOR BOOKING IS TODAY*

Can you all please download the MHF Badge and stick it in your window with your user name and proper names on it please copy below.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking for Newark is now closed.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well the suns out and looking quite good for the weekend hopefully 

If you haven't already downloaded the MHF Badge copy below can you please do so and put your user names and real names on it please.

I would suggest you come full of water although we do usually have a tap on our pitch at Newark.

John and I should be at Newark sometime tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon and I will try to post on here in the evening.

If you are not going to make it or are very late arriving on Friday could you please let me know *NOT* by posting on here just in case I cannot get a connection, but ring or text on *0753 863 6122*

Look forward to seeing you all there

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

We are leaving Leeds @3.30 on Friday after school.


----------



## tony645

Dunno what time we`ll get away tomorrow, prob do Ilkley, Otley, Boston Spa, A1, and several stops on the way with the new puppy.


----------



## dawnwynne

See you all on Friday, probably mid afternoon for us!


----------



## LadyJ

tony645 said:


> Dunno what time we`ll get away tomorrow, prob do Ilkley, Otley, Boston Spa, A1, and several stops on the way with the new puppy.


If you arrive tomorrow you will be kept outside as camping does not start till Friday

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well the suns out and looking quite good for the weekend hopefully
> 
> If you haven't already downloaded the MHF Badge copy below can you please do so and put your user names and real names on it please.
> 
> I would suggest you come full of water although we do usually have a tap on our pitch at Newark.
> 
> John and I should be at Newark sometime tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon and I will try to post on here in the evening.
> 
> If you are not going to make it or are very late arriving on Friday could you please let me know *NOT* by posting on here just in case I cannot get a connection, but ring or text on *0753 863 6122*
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> Jacquie


 What time is 'very late' please???


----------



## LadyJ

Usually about 9 pm ish Chris



Jacquie


----------



## tony645

senior moment there , not going tomorrow cos its thursady, going friday Ha


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Well we have landed at Newark and are all ready and waiting for you all in our usual spot  which you will be escorted to by the Event Team so no worries about getting lost  

The sun was out most of the day and there is a slight breeze please god it stays that way for the weekend.

We do have a tap at the end of our pitch so no problem with water.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow, have a safe journey here.

For those of you coming up the A46 traffic was moving quite slow today due to the major road works


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers

Well arent we lucky,what a beautiful day it has been today, lets hope we have more of the same for the weekend.
Looking round we dont see many MHF flags flying.
We that is LadyJ and myself have flags, flag poles and other MHF items for sale, so come on fly the flag.
scottie


----------



## lucy2

Just got home from the show, another good show once again


----------



## rugbyken

went to the show as a day tripper saturday couldn't plan to stay because of jan's shift patterns bitterly cold especially when i left leicester warm in my shorts and froze 3/4 hr away in newark the boss and i both had to buy new coat's that bloody cold ,
saw several very nice van's particularly the new bentley & the A S cotswold but we managed to come away without one yet!!, we were in more danger from the e/mids irish setter show in the hangar about 200 going through thier paces if there had been any of them available don't think i would have got away empty handed,


----------



## clive1821

Just arrived home was a very good show, very cold on Saturday but we enjoyed it, and thank you Jac and John for all the work arranging the show rally...


----------



## smurfinguk

Great weekend Thanks as allways to Jacquie and John. Shame it was so cold on Saturday. 
Resa & Eric


Code:


----------



## Sundial

*Newark Show*

Just home from Newark after an extended weekend - fantastic! What a great pitch, plenty to see when sitting in the m/h - thoroughly enjoyed seeing the children on the bouncy castle and slides - glad they aren't mine though, but they were very well behaved I thought. Every person seemed to have bought something - and they sold a number of motorhomes AND caravans too!!
If you haven't had a Yorkshire Dales Ice Cream, you don't know what you are missing!!
Thanks Jacquie and John - have a good time at Mablethorpe - hope the weather is kind to you all.

Sundial


----------



## BwB

Just landed back at home after a smashing weekend. Bought some stuff I didn't even know I wanted, but I guess that's the name of the game at a motorhome show 

This was my first show rally with MHF and although it was not particularly socialising weather I did put a few faces to the names on here which was good.

Thank you to J&J for keeping an eye on us, it was very much appreciated - running a rally is harder work than I thought, but you had it all running like clockwork, especially on Friday. Thank you!


----------



## suedew

Really enjoyed the show, the company more so.   

Went intending to get gas BBQ or ring, new chairs and a groundsheet.

Came back with a set of ladders, an electric bike and 2 cakes :roll: :lol: 

Roll on Peterburgh, might get them there.

Sue


----------



## Redbeard

really enjoyed the show it was our first rally and thanks to lady j well organised, the only downside was the night time entertainment doors open at 7pm.

turned up at 7 pm and the bloody place packed out no seats will know better next time


----------

